# Price for Used Brass Track



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone know what the going price for used aristo brass track is? I have some that I want to sell and can't seem to find a good reference for how to price. Given the increase in track lately I would say it would be nice to have an idea for starting the pricing.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on if its tight euro tie starter set track or if its 5ft sectional Amer ties. 
I start at 25% off what I paid for it and deal from there.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi 

I typically find used Aristo Craft brass track at local train shows here in Florida for 2-4 bucks a foot. 

LGB usually goes for a little more.


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks. Since I am in North Florida the 2-4 dollars per foot sounds like a good rule of thumb for the local market.

Tim


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim... That's the going price in the Phoenix area as well.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim 

There is a very good train show at the Volusia county Fairgrounds just off I-4 at Rt 44. Next show is July 9th. 

WWW.gserr.com 

Randy


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Tim 
You could sell it right here to help small struggling barely making it RailRoads expand their operations in fact I know of one personally...... Mine! 
Laying out a new wye section tonight I find myself in need of 8 pieces of 8' diameter curve track. I prefer LGB 16000 but Aristo is good too. I prefer the euro track, the one with the fatter but fewer ties than the American because it looks more like LGB. 
Let me know here or with a private message what sort of track you have, what type of condition it is in and of course how much. 
Thanks 
Todd


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one or two complete circles of 8' diameter SS Aristo, only used to mock up a helix I never used. 

I'd sell it for whatever is reasonable, plus actual shipping. Take RLD's price and cut in half. I would only want to sell "by the box", i.e. complete circle. 

Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Randy - Thanks for the insight on the July 4th show, I'll have to see if I can get some of the local Train guys to join me for that show. Do they have a lot of G-Scale? 

Todd - would love to help spread the joy of this hobby around to all that have an interest in the hobby but the track I have is going to a local that is just getting into the hobby and has the bug bad....really bad. Thanks for the offer and I am sure you can find something closier to avoid shipping fees. 

Regards, 

Tim


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

$2-3 is what I have paid and sold some (used Aristo) too.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Up here in " The Great White North" I've been buying and selling Aristo and LGM both for about $3.00 a foot. That seems to keep everyone happy with the exception of widows who were told by the deceased that "This stuff is going to be worth a fortune someday." Yeah right.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim the show is on the 9th and yes there is a lot of G stuff


----------

